# New Source PCT-LABS



## PCT-LABS (Apr 30, 2015)

Well hello there


----------



## CCCP (Apr 30, 2015)

and the reason for this post is???

if this is an introductory post, please put it in the newbie intro post section...

p.s. u just made a post here not long ago advertising your lab and got called out almost instantly... people dont forget...

EDIT: I believe people referred to you as Gupta, now you made a title saying "New source" and a msg body just saying well hello there as an attempt to influence newer members to MSG u regarding your "source info" so im gonna call you out on that right now.

Don't msg this guy.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 30, 2015)

No this is that dumbshit DNP DAWG. He is a new but unsuccessful scammer. Pieces of shit litter this world...


----------



## goodfella (Apr 30, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> No this is that dumbshit DNP DAWG. He is a new but unsuccessful scammer. Pieces of shit litter this world...



Fuk'em up MM! Put that titt in his place!


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 30, 2015)

Good catch mm! Bruh you like Sammy Sleuth or something!


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 30, 2015)

I liked dnp dawg. Guy had mad hook ups for that good shit, nah mean niggas


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 30, 2015)

Dawg you are the most persistent scammer I've ever seen.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Gupta/DNP-DAWG


----------



## Yaya (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi......hello... how are u? Mate!


----------



## Jada (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi... I love chicken and lamb


----------

